# Mr Peter Ucko



## Warlock (2/8/17)

Here we go again !!!

The follow media release does not represent my opinion. It is a growing anti-vaping sentiment that we vapers will have to confront.

*Media Release by Peter Ucko , CEO of TAG Tobacco, Alcohol and Gambling Advisory, Advocacy and Action Group
*
"Electronic cigarettes cause ‘popcorn lung’


The science is clear. Electronic nicotine delivery systems (ENDS), previously called e-cigarettes, are not safe. They are harmful to users and cause pollution that is dangerous to non-users. This includes devices that do not contain the highly addictive drug nicotine, now called electronic non-nicotine delivery systems (ENNDS)


These devices are no longer simply e-cigarettes. They have become more sophisticated and more deadly. Whether they contain nicotine or not, they can cause ‘popcorn lung’, says David Christiani, Elkan Blout Professor of Environmental Genetics at Harvard University. He asserts that it is likely that research will expose more risks in the future.


Bronchiolitis obliterans (BO), informally known as popcorn lung, is a disease that results in obstruction of the smallest airways of the lungs (bronchioles) due to inflammation. The cause is a flavouring chemical diacetyl, used in flavouring popcorn and also used in ENDS and ENNDS.


The aerosol emitted by these devices includes cancer-causing chemicals such as formaldehyde and other toxins including acetoin and 2,3-pentanedione, all of which can damage your lungs. 


“The frightening thing is that the variety of appealing flavours of fruit, alcohol and candy are attractive to young people,” says Peter Ucko, CEO of TAG. “Do not be deluded that the so-called ‘vapour’ from ENDS/ENNDS is harmless. It is an aerosol cocktail of toxic chemicals, which is also an air pollutant dangerous to non-users.”


Research published in the British Medical Journal confirms that the pollution caused by ENDS/ENNDS gets to extremely high levels indoors. Air quality measurements at an e-cigarette event in a large room in a hotel established that tiny particulate matter (PM25) was higher than concentrations reported in hookah cafes and bars that allowed cigarettes smoking.


Ucko concludes, “The same policies which control smoking of tobacco products to protect people from exposure to tobacco smoke pollution (TSP), must be applied to electronic devices.”"


----------



## Soutie (2/8/17)

Warlock said:


> Here we go again !!!



This, a hundred times this!

As soon as they can show me one person that has popcorn lung I will continue to ignore crap like this. 

Until then I will continue to puff away on my ENNDS


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Warlock said:


> “The frightening thing is that the variety of appealing flavours of fruit, alcohol and candy are attractive to young people,”



Now alcohol is attractive to young people as well? As in "I started vaping at the age of ten because the flavour reminded me of the whisky half-jack that mom used to put in my lunch-box for school."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Warlock said:


> Research published in the British Medical Journal confirms that the pollution caused by ENDS/ENNDS gets to extremely high levels indoors. Air quality measurements at an e-cigarette event in a large room in a hotel established that tiny particulate matter (PM25) was higher than concentrations reported in hookah cafes and bars that allowed cigarettes smoking.



That depends on which studies you read. This study set out to determine the levels of tiny particulate matter in the homes of a cigarette smoker, a vaper and two smoke-free homes. You can read all the various data in the report but it is summarised in the following graph:




As you can see, the vaper's home had slightly higher airborne particulate concentrations than the two non-smoking/vaping homes. But look at the smoker's home! And this is the danger of scientific research that has an agenda. To say that "Air quality measurements at an e-cigarette event in a large room in a hotel established that tiny particulate matter (PM25) was higher than concentrations reported in hookah cafes and bars that allowed cigarettes smoking" is completely meaningless. If there are 100 people vaping in a closed room at a vaping event, of course particulate matter will be higher than it will be in a "bar that allows cigarette smoking" - but where only one person has had a cigarette in the past three hours.

If you want to compare apples to apples, you have to have the same number of smokers as vapers and they need to be smoking in the same size area. That is exactly what this study did: it had ONE smoker and ONE vaper smoking or vaping in an average-sized home. Puff for puff, the smoker and the vaper exhaled the same number of puffs. Look at how much higher the particulate count is in the smoker's home. To imply, as the Ucko article does, that vaping produces "extremely high levels" of particulates "higher than hookah bars and bars that allow smoking" is an outright lie. The graph above shows that pollution levels are certainly slightly higher than in smoke- or vapour-free homes - but nowhere near the level of a smoker's home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (2/8/17)

@RichJB the way you have responded to this post makes it appear that I made those statements. I just want to make it clear that it was a media release by Peter Ucko of TAG and not my statement.
I definitely do not agree with Peter Ucko on anything !!!


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Dammit Warlock, stop making these wild statements!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Alright, we'll let you off this time. But only because you knew the secret Freemason handshake. We can't be too careful, you know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Alright, we'll let you off this time. But only because you knew the secret Freemason handshake. We can't be too careful, you know.


C'mon guys, we lack the reach to shake some sense into Mr. whatsisname but we can build a pire, grab our torches and pitchforks and roast ourselves a Warlock! Seeing the world has not moved on from this level of reasoning, we may just get away with it as well!

Disclaimer: Not intended as a litteral call to arms, merely as an allogorical response to the level of reasoning curently being tought at Harvard university.

Regards


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Raindance said:


> C'mon guys, we lack the reach to shake some sense into Mr. whatsisname but we can build a pire, grab our torches and pitchforks and roast ourselves a Warlock! Seeing the world has not moved on from this level of reasoning, we may just get away with it as well!
> 
> Disclaimer: Not intended as a litteral call to arms, merely as an allogorical response to the level of reasoning curently being tought at Harvart university.
> 
> Regards


Harfart?
Hartard.

So many possibilities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

